# B14 Rear Disc Conversion Parts



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

I have a B14 1995 Sentra GXE and need to know what parts I need to do the rear drum to disc conversion. I already know that I need the rear beam and e-brake cable, but am unsure about what the main parts. Someone mentioned that I should do the Maxima conversion for the rears instead of the SE-R parts. Besides the U13 (Altima 93-97) Master Cylinder, what year Maxima calipers and rotors do I need? Could I get a list of stuff that I need and if possible the year or part number also. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

*B14 Rear Disk Convertion Parts*

You should call Mossy Nissan. You don't have to buy the rear beam off the B14 sr20 powered cars. They sell the brackets that will fit the rear brakes off B14 Sr20 or use the Max's 95-99 Rear brakes. But you if you use Max, you have to use the big rotor too. Either redrilled to 4 x 100 lug pattern or buy the kit for it and some other stuffs that you alredy to buy or need. I'm on the proccess of converting mines too with my 93 NX rear brakes to my B14 too. I'm still waiting for the brackets from Mossy and if it's not coming i'm fabricating mines. They said, B13 wont fit on B14 due to the E brakes location... Anywayz, Aloha..


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

*Re: B14 Rear Disk Convertion Parts*



gfg78 said:


> *You should call Mossy Nissan. You don't have to buy the rear beam off the B14 sr20 powered cars. They sell the brackets that will fit the rear brakes off B14 Sr20 or use the Max's 95-99 Rear brakes. But you if you use Max, you have to use the big rotor too. Either redrilled to 4 x 100 lug pattern or buy the kit for it and some other stuffs that you alredy to buy or need. I'm on the proccess of converting mines too with my 93 NX rear brakes to my B14 too. I'm still waiting for the brackets from Mossy and if it's not coming i'm fabricating mines. They said, B13 wont fit on B14 due to the E brakes location... Anywayz, Aloha.. *


wait a minute, they came out with an "adapter" to change the rear drums to discs? do you have any pics of this? id really like to know, and i know other people would as well. thanks.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

yes and my god i want them!!!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Mossy did not design an adaptor. Both the Sentra and Maxima can be had with rear disc brakes, so it's just a matter of swapping the hubs and add the appropriate calipers, caliper bracket, rotors and e-brake cable. Now that I think about it, maybe swapping the entire axle *is* easier. Then it would be a mere matter of disconnecting the e-brake cable, breaking two trailing arm bolts and the two shock bolts.

I would avoid the Maxima conversion on a street car since it's a pain to redrill the rear hats for four lugs and the Sentra is too light and has too much weight transfer under braking to take advantage of big rear brakes.

Do it for looks, not performance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

Off course not. It was, SMC. Mossy handles all of this though because I called and asked for it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

SMC is kind of out of business at the moment as the owner went back to work for Nissan. I also really want the adapter, but it might be a while before the owner has time to make them along with a lot of other high quality goods.


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Whats the phone number of Mossy Nissan??


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

AyrtonSennaD said:


> *Whats the phone number of Mossy Nissan?? *


Look in the upper right corner of this page.  They are one of the advertisers.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm waiting for the adapters to come in. They are done from what I understand, but are in the process of being anodized. I'll keep everyone posted here.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

thanks a bunch  this a great deal of hope for people who will be going turbo, as well as n/a who just want to stop faster


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

If i use the braket what other part i will need to make the drum to disk convertion ???


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone ??


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

I think you are going to need a new e-brake cable from an SE-R (the one with rear discs) and the clips for it, calipers, rotors, pads. Email Brian at Fastbrakes.com. He can give you a more definite answer.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i did some search and did not find the answer to my question... 

that is the reason i posted again about this. please fill in what i have missed.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

but you are the "nissan expert" 

Just messing with you


----------

